# Dark fantasy Anime Recommendation?



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 2, 2014)

What are some good Anime that I can watch? I'm into dark fantasy Anime with a bit of humor on the side, Kinda like Hellsing Ultimate. If you have any good ones let me know  .


The ones I already watched:

Attack on Titan
Hellsing Ultimate
Deadman Wonderland
Full Metal Alchemist
Death Note


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 2, 2014)

You could try Elfen Lied, it is quite dark. 
Mirai Nikki is a pretty good anime too, so try that one too.
Deadman Wonderland is a great series too. I read the manga, so don't really know if the anime is as good.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2014)

Um, Berserk?

None of these other suggestions sound good. The Berserk anime was made out of cardboard and mud but it's pretty well written. It focuses a lot on the character interactions and all the characters are pretty well made out. There's also 3 movies but I haven't watched them.


----------

